# multilingües



## valeban

hola.
quisiera saber la palabra multilingue si la traducción sería igual.
En la empresa xxx cuentan con guias multilingües para apreciar mejor la excursión seleccionada.

Na emprsea xxx contam com guias 'multilingües' para que possa disfrutar mais da excursão escolhida.

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Maragato76

Sí, pero en el portugués europeo se escribe sin diéresis y de 2 formas ("multilingues") o ("multilíngues"). Para el portugués de Brasil sí se utiliza la diéresis ("multilingües"), si no me equivoco.


----------



## Carfer

'_Multilingue_', sim, sem o trema.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Maragato76 said:


> Sí, pero en el portugués europeo se escribe sin diéresis y de 2 formas ("multilingues") o ("multilíngues"). Para el portugués de Brasil sí se utiliza la diéresis ("multilingües"), si no me equivoco.


Acho que a recente Santa Revisão Ortográfica acabou com o trema.


----------



## Maragato76

WhoSoyEu said:


> Acho que a recente Santa Revisão Ortográfica acabou com o trema.


 
Obrigado *WhoSoyEu*, não conhecia a Revisão (2009), no meu manual (2003) diz:

"*Trema (¨)*: Utilizado únicamente en la ortografía de Brasil, para señalar que la *u* se pronuncia en las sílabas gue, gui, que, qui.


----------



## valeban

Muito obrigada gente!!!!


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> '_Multilingue_', sim, sem o trema.



Independentemente do trema, parece-me que o mais comum na grafia brasileira  é que se acentue o "i": multilíngue. Não sei dizer por que e desconheço a regra do português brasileiro que porventura tornasse a falta do acento um "erro" ortográfico. De todo modo, pergunto se alguém sabe se o novo acordo ortográfico modifica algo quanto a esse assunto.


----------



## Vanda

Alguém se lembrou de dar uma olhada no dicionário?
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/multilíngüe

*multilíngue* - (agora sem o trema, o dicionário foi feito quando o trema ainda era obrigatório no Brasil).


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Independentemente do trema, parece-me que o mais comum na grafia brasileira é que se acentue o "i": multilíngue. Não sei dizer por que e desconheço a regra do português brasileiro que porventura tornasse a falta do acento um "erro" ortográfico. De todo modo, pergunto se alguém sabe se o novo acordo ortográfico modifica algo quanto a esse assunto.


 
Não sei, de facto, mas o Priberam aceita ambas as grafias, com acento e sem ele.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Não sei, de facto, mas o Priberam aceita ambas as grafias, com acento e sem ele.



Ainda agora, depois do "acordo"?


----------



## Vanda

O Priberan tem uma ferramenta que permite a pessoa ver a palavra antes e depois do acordo. Depois do acordo escrevemos como os lusos: sem trema.

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/Default.aspx

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/Default.aspx


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> O Priberan tem uma ferramenta que permite a pessoa ver a palavra antes e depois do acordo. Depois do acordo escrevemos como os lusos: sem trema.
> 
> http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/Default.aspx



Excelente recurso (bem que os dicionários brasileiros poderiam também adotá-lo...)! Obrigado, Vanda. Se é que eu o usei corretamente, a questão do acento não se alterou: as formas com "í" e "i" seguem sendo ambas aceitas; diferentemente do Brasil, onde multilíngue é a forma que se impõe.

Usei o detalhezinho desse acento para pensar mais um pouco sobre o nosso bendito "acordo": se a ideia é unificar grafias, será que grafias distintas que já existiam numa mesma tradição lusófona, como o caso aqui considerado, continuarão a valer?


----------



## Vanda

Mas já adotaram Okpo!. O excelente, e mais moderno do português online atualmente: 
Veja que em cima consta: verbete atualizado.

Para saber tudo sobre a novela: o desacordo do acordo, dirija-se a este tópico.


----------



## okporip

Uau... não conhecia!!! Mas você tem certeza de que o "atualizado" refere-se a "depois do acordo"? Pergunto isso porque o também identificado "verbete original", embora de fato diferente, não traz o bom e velho trema sobre o segundo "u" de "multilíngue".


----------



## Vanda

Tenho, porque, um dia desses, ao fazer uma consulta, constava - nalgum lugar - que tinha sido atualizado de acordo com o ''acordo''. E desde então, todas as palavras que pesquiso vejo que já estão atualizadas. Dou seminários sobre o acordo e por isso sei que estão.


----------

